# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Timbrado τραγουδά με διπλό ρεπερτόριο... μαγεία

## orion

Πριν από λίγο ένας φίλος μου στο facebook μου έστειλε το παρακάτω βίντεο... το πουλάκι αυτό, φυσικά Timbrado, είναι μαγικό και αν και είμαι λάτρης της συνεχούς γραμμής (clasic) αυτό το πουλί με κέρδισε... όχι γιατί είναι γραμμής intermediate ή discontinue αλλά γιατί έχει διπλό ανεξάρτητο ρεπερτόριο... μοναδικό πουλί κατά τη γνώμη μου… ακούω σχόλια... παρατηρήστε πόσο μεταλλική είναι η φωνή του, πόσο άνετο είναι και με πόση χάρη τραγουδά... σκέτη μαγεία...

----------


## PAIANAS

Χρήστο συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω !

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ γυρω στο 1.30 δεν εχει και classico ρεπερτοριο; εγω intermediate κυριως και λιγο προς classico το ακουσα .πραγματι εκει ειναι σαν να βαζει διακοπτη και να κανει πλακα σε κατι κοκορια που κατα καιρους τσακωνονται για το ποιος ειναι περισσοτερο κοκκορας .......

----------


## orion

JK21 αν και ξέρω λίγα για να μιλάω... αυτό το πουλί νομίζω *τα κάνει* *όλα*  :Party0003: ...χαχαχα μη παρεξηγηθώ εεε; χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν ειναι λιγα ,παντως για τον ισπανο τραγουδιστη  πολυ περισσοτερα απο μενα ! ετσι κι αλλιως την γραμμη discontinue ελαχιστα την γνωριζω και την εχω ψαξει

----------


## kostas24

είναι ένα πουλί με πολύ καλές floreo ωραία καμπάνα ,πάρα πολύ καλά δύηχα ,καλές νεροφωνές και μέτριες timbres ίσως καθόλου καστανιέτες και cascabel.πρέπει να είναι ένα πολύ καλό intermediate tibrado.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χρήστο δεν είμαι και ο ειδικός αλλά δεν έχει διπλό αλλά τριπλό ρεπερτόριο ή μάλλον ξεχωριστό ... Το πρόβλημα είναι βρε φίλε ότι εάν έχεις ένα τέτοιο πουλί τι κάνεις στην συνέχεια ,,,,καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω . Πως μπορείς μετά να κυνηγάς κάτι αντάξιο , τουλάχιστον έτσι , γιατί το καλύτερο ... ;;;  Δημήτρη αυτό δεν είναι η απόδειξη σε ότι έλεγε ο φίλος από την Ρόδο ...εάν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό δεν εννοείς ;;;

----------


## jk21

το τι ακριβως ελεγε το φιλαρακι μου απο ροδο , πολυ θα ηθελα να μας τιμουσε και να το ελεγε ο ιδιος  :: 

το τι εννοω εγω ειναι ξεκαθαρο ... ο ενας λεει εγω ειμαι το γνησιο τιμπραντο ,ο αλλος λεει οχι εγω και το πουλακι στο βιντεο λεει πειτε οτι θελετε ... εγω σας ακουσα ,κουτσουλησα και συνεχιζω να τα λεω ολα να μην χαλασω χατηρι κανενος !

και τους αφησε στην ησυχια τους να βλεπουν γυρω τους ανεμομυλους

----------


## kostas24

παιδιά τα πράγματα είναι απλά.το timbrado είναι ένα.πουλί με συνεχές γρήγορο μεταλικό και δυνατόφωνο ρεπερτόριο.από το πουλί αυτό λοιπόν και μέσα από πολυετή και επιλεκτική εκτροφή προέκυψε το timbrado που δεν λέει τις συνεχείς νότες καθόλου αλλά λέει τις ημισυνεχείς και τις ασυνεχείς πάρα πολύ καλά.το πουλί αυτό ονομάστηκε timbrado discodinuo.το intermediate timbrado είναι κάτι ανάμεσα στις δυο υποκατηγορίες.πρέπει να καταλάβουν όλοι ότι το timbrado δεν είναι ούτε malinois ούτε harz.μπορεί και αυτό να έχει την φίσα του (είτε FOE είτε FOCDE)με τις συγκεκριμένες φωνές,αλλά οι ικανότητες του είναι τεράστιες,με αποτέλεσμα ένα classic και ένα discodinuo να ακούγονται σαν δυο διαφορετικά πουλιά μεταξύ τους.

----------


## yannis37

Ειναι ένα πουλί ωραίο να το ακούς (ως πουλί συντροφιάς) αλλά δεν πιστεύω να έπαιρνε καλή βαθμολογία σε καμία φίσσα.Μάλλον ο κάτοχος το δασκάλεψε με cd 1-2 κομμάτια classico και 1-2 κομμάτια doscontinuo.

Να μαστε καλά να κάνουμε πειραματα :Evilgrin0039:  γιατί όχι άλωστε?

----------


## orion

> Ειναι ένα πουλί ωραίο να το ακούς (ως πουλί συντροφιάς) αλλά δεν πιστεύω να έπαιρνε καλή βαθμολογία σε καμία φίσσα.


Προσωπικά διαφωνώ... αλλά για τεκμηρίωσε λίγο την απάντησή σου  :winky:

----------


## yannis37

τι να τεκμηριώσω? δεν έχω κολητους κριτές της FOE και FOCDE να τους φέρω.
εμενα μου φαινεται λιψό το τραγούδι του (πολύ ωραιο να το ακούω), εσενα οχι......end of story.

----------


## kostas24

> Ειναι ένα πουλί ωραίο να το ακούς (ως πουλί συντροφιάς) αλλά δεν πιστεύω να έπαιρνε καλή βαθμολογία σε καμία φίσσα.Μάλλον ο κάτοχος το δασκάλεψε με cd 1-2 κομμάτια classico και 1-2 κομμάτια doscontinuo.
> 
> Να μαστε καλά να κάνουμε πειραματα γιατί όχι άλωστε?


δηλαδή φίλε μου τι θες να πεις?ότι εάν βάλουμε σε ένα timbrado να ακούει 1-2 κομμάτια classico και 1-2 κομμάτια doscontinuo θα έχουμε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα?τόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα δηλαδή????????γιατί πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα έπαιρνε καλή βαθμολογία σε καμία φίσα?έχεις υπ όψιν σου την φίσα της FOCDE ή έτσι απλά το λες?το πουλί αυτό έχει απίστευτα δύηχα και πάρα πολύ καλά floreo και floreo lento φωνές οι οποίες δίνουν την μεγαλύτερη βαθμολογία στην φίσα της FOCDE ,μέχρι 27 βαθμούς!!!!!!το πουλί αυτό σίγουρα είναι γύρο στους 90 βαθμούς.

----------


## yannis37

Εσυ λές δηλαδη οτι ο τυπος εχει βγαλει καινουργια υποκατηγορια timbrado με δυο ρεπερτορια? ειχε δηλαδη παρομοιο δάσκαλο που το δασκαλεψε έτσι.
Αν οντος αυτος ο εκτροφέας κανει μια τετοια προσπάθεια για να βγάλει timbrado με 2 ρεπερτορια, μπράβο του!!!! και μακάρι να το πετύχει........ στο μέλλον.

----------


## kostas24

όχι φίλε μου,δεν λέω ότι ο τύπος έχει βγάλει καινούρια υποκατηγορία,άλλα ότι αυτό το πουλί είναι timbrado intermidio.......

----------


## yannis37

Στο μυαλό μου τα 2 ρεπερτορια ειναι: λέει ασυνεχές....το ολοκληρώνει, και μετά λέει συνεχές ....και το ολοκληρώνει. και ως τέτοιο το εκρινα. 
Δηλαδή ο πήχης μπηκε στον Θεό.

Δεν σχολίασα το πουλί ως intermidio.

----------


## PAIANAS

Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιττα...προσωπικά με κέρδισε .

*Εμένα μου λέει κάποιος τι να κάνω που ένα καλό φετεινό μου ξεκινάει με καρδερίνα (άσχημα όμως ) και συνεχίζει σαν timbrados ? ..ευελπιστώ να το στρώσει αν και δεν είμαι ιδιάιτερα αισιόδοξος .

----------


## yannis37

Αν έχεις και άλλα μικρά και θες να φτιάξεις φωνές, το διώχνεις απευθείας. Μην του δώσεις άλλη ευκαιρία.

----------


## orion

> Εσυ λές δηλαδη οτι ο τυπος εχει βγαλει καινουργια υποκατηγορια timbrado με δυο ρεπερτορια? ειχε δηλαδη παρομοιο δάσκαλο που το δασκαλεψε έτσι.
> Αν οντος αυτος ο εκτροφέας κανει μια τετοια προσπάθεια για να βγάλει timbrado με 2 ρεπερτορια, μπράβο του!!!! και μακάρι να το πετύχει........ στο μέλλον.


Εγώ λέω ότι το πουλί είναι ταλέντο... και είναι ταλέντο γιατί δεν νομίζω να είναι εύκολο να μάθεις ένα πουλί να λέει δύο ρεπερτόρια και μάλιστα ξεχωριστά το ένα από το άλλο, θα μπορούσαμε να το μάθουμε να λέει λίγο από όλα ενδεχομένως... απλά αυτό, δε το κρίνω ως κριτής, απλά δεν έχω ακούσει πάλι κάτι αντίστοιχο... ωστόσο και με τη μικρή μου εμπειρία ακούω ένα πουλί που λέει καλά τις νότες (αυτές που λέει) και μου έκανε εντύπωση...και θα συμφωνήσω με τον kostas34 σε γενικές γραμμές... το πουλί αυτό είναι κυρίως intermediate και αν υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος να μας πει γνώμη για αυτό (νομίζω ότι είναι αξιόλογο δείγμα τέτοιας γραμμής πάντως) δεν το κρίνουμε ως συνεχούς γραμμής προς Θεού (άσχετα από φίσες)...

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΟΡΕΞΕΩΣ ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΟΠΙΤΑ  :Party0003:

----------


## lefteris13

> Αν έχεις και άλλα μικρά και θες να φτιάξεις φωνές, το διώχνεις απευθείας. Μην του δώσεις άλλη ευκαιρία.


και στα μαλινουα που χα επαφες με τους καλυτερους εκτροφεις..και συγκεκριμενα για μια περιπτωση που το πουλι ειχε στη φισα κορυφαια βαθμολογια αλλα ειχε και μια αρνητικη φωνη η οποια δεν ειχε σημειωθει αλλα ο κριτης το ειχε πει στον εκτροφεα και εκτος αυτου την ακουγες-ξεχωριζε η φωνη αυτη στο συνολικο τραγουδι του πουλιου..ηθελε να το ξεφορτωθει, ηταν αναμεσα σε αυτα που εδινε και μαλιστα ο συγκεκριμενος λογω της φωνης αυτης, μου το δινε σε τιμη αβαθμολογητου-40 ευρω, ενω η φισα ελεγε 120 βαθμοι...παντως Νικο, αυτες ειναι οι συνεπειες, οταν μεγαλωνουμε διαφορετικα ειδη μαζι, αν θες το πουλι το κρατας για γεννητορα αν δεν πας σε αγωνες και δε θες  το ιδανικο αποτελεσμα στην εκτροφη σου..

----------


## panos70

Εμενα παιδια ακουστικα μου αρεσε και θα το ηθελα στο μπαλκονι μου αλλα δεν ξερω και απο νοτες τιμπραντο   ομως απο την αλλη ........... η ουσια ειναι η τραγουδαει σωστα η λαθος ,αυτο μπορει να μας το πει ενας κριτης σε διαγωνισμο,αυτος θα μας πει τα υπερ και τα κατα του πουλιου

----------


## vag21

> Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιττα...προσωπικά με κέρδισε .
> 
> *Εμένα μου λέει κάποιος τι να κάνω που ένα καλό φετεινό μου ξεκινάει με καρδερίνα (άσχημα όμως ) και συνεχίζει σαν timbrados ? ..ευελπιστώ να το στρώσει αν και δεν είμαι ιδιάιτερα αισιόδοξος .


διωχνεις τα timbrado και κρατας τις καρδερινες  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## jk21

Για γνωστο του μιλαει ο Νικος ...


πραγματι οταν ενα πουλακι εχει αρνητικη νοτα ,η θεση των κριτων ειναι οτι ναι μεν μπορει να γινει ενας καλος γεννητορας ,αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση δασκαλος .πρεπει να ειναι σε μερος που δεν θα τον ακουνε καθολου τα μικρα !

για το πουλακι βεβαια που ανοιξε το θεμα ,η θεση μου ειναι οτι ανεξαρτητα τα γουστα μου στα τιμπραντο ,που πιστευω ειναι στον καθενα υποκειμενικα και εχουν σχεση με την ...ειδους πιττα θελει ο καθενας ... κολοκυθοπιττα κλπ  , το πουλακι αυτο εχει ενα ιδιαιτερο ρεπερτοριο που ενα τυχαιο πουλι δεν μπορει να μαθει ευκολα ,απλα με δασκαλεμα .δεν ξερω αν αυτο με την μια ή την αλλη φισα μπορει να μεταφραστει σε καλη βαθμολογια ,αλλα ειναι ενα ιδιαιτερο πουλι ,μαλλον indermediate ,που το χαρακτηριστικο του ειναι η* αποτομη αλλαγη* απο συνεχομενο σε ημισυνεχες ρεπερτοριο (ισως και ασυνεχες ).σε αυτη την αποτομη αλλαγη ,εστιαζω προσωπικα την ιδιαιτεροτητα του

----------


## kostas24

φίλε Δημήτρη θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου,σε ότι αφορά τα πουλιά με αρνητικές.η άποψη μου, η οποία στηρίζετε σε σεμινάριο που μας έκανε OMJ κριτής της FOCDE ,είναι ότι τα πουλιά αυτά τα απομακρύνουμε αμέσως διότι οι αρνητικές μεταδίδονται και κληρονομικά.δεν κάνει δηλαδή να τα χρησιμοποιούμε ως γεννήτορες γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα χαθεί η μπάλα και θα γεμίσει η εκτροφή με αρνητικές.

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ εγω σε συλλογο δεν ειμαι .επαφες με κριτες δεν ειχα παρα μονο περυσι για λιγη ωρα και δεν ξερω αν θα εχω καν την ευκαιρια αυτη και φετος .....
απο αυτα λοιπον που εχω ακουσει και μονο και οχι αμεσα ,ηταν η θεση μου .λαθος επισης ο πληθυντικος στους κριτες .εσυ σιγουρα ξερεις καλυτερα και πολυ θα ηθελα την γνωμη και των αλλων παιδιων που ειναι σε συλλογους σε αυτο και σε αλλα θεματα 

θελω μεσα απο γονιμο διαλογο ,νεα μελη συλλογων ή μελη του φορουμ με τιμπραντο που δεν ειναι ακομα σε συλλογο ή μελη που ενδιαφερονται απλα για αυτο το πουλακι (και πρεπει να με πιστεψετε ,γνωριζω οτι ειναι παρα πολλα οχι μονο εδω αλλα σε ολους τους χωρους ) και εννοω ευρυτερα τον ισπανο τενορο ,να μπορουν να μαθουν για αυτο το πουλακι ,το κατι παραπανω ! μακαρι οι συλλογοι με ανοικτα σεμιναρια εστω και ολιγοωρα να βοηθησουν σε αυτο ,και στη διαδοση του ειδους

----------


## kostas24

Δημήτρη και εγώ αυτής της άποψη είμαι.το timbrado είναι ένα πουλί που έχει αρχίσει να έχει πολύ μεγάλη ζήτηση στην Ελλάδα και γι'αυτόν τον λόγο θα πρέπει να είμαστε *όλοι* πολύ προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που λέμε και όχι να λέει ο καθένας μας το μακρύ του και το κοντό του.να συμπληρώσω επίσης πως στην Ελλάδα πλέον υπάρχουν πολύ αξιόλογα πουλιά και πως οι προσπάθειες των εκτροφέων είναι προς στην σωστή κατεύθυνση.

----------


## jk21

οτι ειπα ειναι ακουσμα απο σοβαρους εκτροφεις του ειδους 

πραγματι υπαρχουν αξιολογα πουλια 

των εκτροφεων μπορει ...  ελπιζω αυτοι λοιπον που θελουν να μαθουν να εχουν προσβαση σε ολες τις εκθεσεις που ερχονται για να μαθουν .....

----------


## lefteris13

Ο νικος ανεφερε τιμπραντο που ειχε ακουσματα απο καρδερινα προφανως και απεκτησε αρνητικες φωνες δεν τις κληρονομησε, κ αυτο το ιδιο ειναι;μπορει να τις μεταφερει κληρονομικα;παντως οι εκτροφεις που προανεφερα δεν ασχολουνται κ πολυ απο που τις πηρε και δεν παιζουν με τις πιθανοτητες αν θα παρουν τα μικρα κληρονομικα την αρνητικη ή οχι, τα ξεφορτωνονται αυτα τα πουλια να χουν το κεφαλι τους ησυχο.

----------


## kostas24

αυτό πρέπει να θεωρείτε αυτονόητο.το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα καναρινιών φωνής της ΕΟΟ,για το οποίο μπορώ να μιλήσω έχοντας και οργανωτική θέση,θα είναι ανοιχτό για το κοινό και για την έκθεση αλλά και για το σεμινάριο το οποίο ευελπιστούμε να πραγματοποιήσουμε.όποιος θέλει μπορεί να έρθει να μιλήσει με τους εκτροφείς ,να ακούσει τον κριτή,με δωρεάν είσοδο εννοείτε.

----------


## yannis37

παιδιά, να μιλάμε σοβάρα, έτσι? 
ακουσε το πουλάκι καρδερίνα και του κόλησε μια βλακεια και την λέει........θα την κληρονομίσει στα παιδιά του?  έλεος παιδια έλεος!!!!
Αν μεταφερόντουσαν κληρονομικά τόσο ευκολα οι *παράπλευρες φωνές* στο timbrado θα ειχε γίνει της κακομοίρας.
Σε περιβάλον εκπαιδευσης δεν παιρνει 2η ευκαιρια ενα πουλί με αρνητικη, φευγει απευθεις, αλλά όχι οτι θα μετφέρει κληρονομικά μια βλακεια που ακουσε για κανα μηνα οταν ηταν μικρο.

----------


## kostas24

> παιδιά, να μιλάμε σοβάρα, έτσι? 
> ακουσε το πουλάκι καρδερίνα και του κόλησε μια βλακεια και την λέει........θα την κληρονομίσει στα παιδιά του?  έλεος παιδια έλεος!!!!
> Αν μεταφερόντουσαν κληρονομικά τόσο ευκολα οι *παράπλευρες φωνές* στο timbrado θα ειχε γίνει της κακομοίρας.
> Σε περιβάλον εκπαιδευσης δεν παιρνει 2η ευκαιρια ενα πουλί με αρνητικη, φευγει απευθεις, αλλά όχι οτι θα μετφέρει κληρονομικά μια βλακεια που ακουσε για κανα μηνα οταν ηταν μικρο.


όταν είπα για κληρονομικότητα στις αρνητικές,αναφερόμουνα στην NASALIDAD ,αρνητική η οποία αποδίδετε σε γενετικούς ή παθολογικούς λόγους.στην ουσία είναι ένα ρινικό πρόβλημα που έχει σχέση με το αναπνευστικό του πουλιού. σε καμία περίπτωση ένας λάθος ήχος που λέει ένα πουλί δεν μπορεί να μεταδοθεί έτσι απλά.
*και πάντα μιλάω σοβαρά.............*

----------


## yannis37

Κώστα, μην αρπάζεσαι!!
μιλαμε για συγκεκριμένη αρνητική που βγάζει γιατι προσπαθει να πει καρδερίνα.

----------


## orion

> παιδιά, να μιλάμε σοβάρα, έτσι? 
> ακουσε το πουλάκι καρδερίνα και του κόλησε μια βλακεια και την λέει........θα την κληρονομίσει στα παιδιά του?  έλεος παιδια έλεος!!!!
> Αν μεταφερόντουσαν κληρονομικά τόσο ευκολα οι *παράπλευρες φωνές* στο timbrado θα ειχε γίνει της κακομοίρας.
> Σε περιβάλον εκπαιδευσης δεν παιρνει 2η ευκαιρια ενα πουλί με αρνητικη, φευγει απευθεις, αλλά όχι οτι θα μετφέρει κληρονομικά μια βλακεια που ακουσε για κανα μηνα οταν ηταν μικρο.


χαχαχα σωστός χαχαχαμου άρεσε  :Youpi:

----------


## PAIANAS

Όχι μωρέ ..αλοίμονο αν μεταφερόταν κληρονομικά . Μόνο αν ακούνε κι άλλα μικρά μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά κι αυτή επειδή μιμούνται ότι ακούν και παίρνουν φωνές ...τα ''εκπαιδευμένα'' αυτιά(όχι πάντως τα δικά μου ..) , στην παραμικρή παραφωνία στα timbrados η στα malinois ,απομακρύνουν αμέσως το λάθος πουλί ..και πληρώνουν αδρά για γεννήτορες με σωστές για το είδος φωνές .Ρωτήστε τον pao 13 πόσα έχει δώσει για ζευγάρια malinois ..και πόσα έχει ''σκοτώσει'' γιατί στα δικά του αυτιά είχαν λάθος φωνές ..

----------


## orion

κοίτα που ένα ποστ για ένα ταλεντάκι timbradaki κατά τη γνώμη μου μας έκανε να ασχολούμεστε με......... καρδερίνες  :Character0235:    άσε μας κουκλίτσα μου (καρδερίνα)  :winky:

----------


## yannis37

καλυτερα να φτιαξει ο Δημητρης ενα νεο θεμα και να μεταφερει τα off γιατι το σκισαμε αυτο εδω

----------


## kostas24

> Κώστα, μην αρπάζεσαι!!
> μιλαμε για συγκεκριμένη αρνητική που βγάζει γιατι προσπαθει να πει καρδερίνα.


no problem my friend. :Happy0159:   έχασα λίγο την σειρά των μηνυμάτων και δεν είδα την αναφορά στην καρδερίνα.για την συγκεκριμένη αρνητική δεν νομίζω να σηκώνει κουβέντα.αν είναι δυνατόν. αν ήταν να μεταδίδονται έτσι οι αρνητικές το είχαμε χαμένο.

----------


## lefteris13

εγινε παρεξηγηση εξ αρχης..γιατι δεν διαχωρισαμε τις κληρονομικες και τις επικτητες αρνητικες φωνες..εδω μιλαμε-το πουλι που ανεφερε ο νικος.. για ενα πουλι με επικτητες, τις οποιες δεν κληρονομει στα μικρα του, αλλα υπαρχει το ρισκο να το ακουσουν αλλα μικρα κλπ, δηλαδη για γεννητορας μια χαρα κανει απλα να ζευγαρωνει και να απομακρυνετε αμεσως και να μην εχει επαφη με μικρα-αν και οι εκτροφεις που πανε σε αγωνες κλπ κ αυτα τα απομακρυνουν οπως ειπα δεν το ψαχνουν και δεν ασχολουνται και δεν ρισκαρουν να υπαρχει ενα τετιο πουλι στο κοπαδι.ενω στις κληρονομικες στις οποιες αναφεροταν ο κωστας και εξηγησε ακριβως ποια εννοει, εκει μπορει να μεταφερθουν στα μικρα κληρονομικα και το πουλι δεν κανει για τιποτα και παλι το διωχνουν..

----------


## jk21

νομιζω εχουμε επανελθει στο θεμα και δεν χρειαζεται να χωρισουμε κατι .... 


επι της ουσια λοιπον ! της πολυ ωραιας ουσιας ..

ερωτηση 1   ποιοι ηχοι συγκεκριμενοι ειναι αρνητικοι και συγχρονως κληρονομικοι στα τιμπραντο (αρα ουτε για γεννητορας μας κανει οποιος τους κανει ) και πιο επικτητοι                              (εδω ισως να μην μπορει να ειπωθει κατι στανταρ αλλα ισως καποιο εμπειρικο παραδειγμα καποιου )  .

ερωτηση 2   αδελφη απο 2 αρσενικους που ο ενας ειναι ταλενταρα με 90+  και ο αλλος επισης κατα τα αλλα κατι αντιστοιχο πολυ καλο ,αλλα με μια  αρνητικη νοτα  ..... την κραταμε στην εκτροφη ή οχι; 





* Κωστα χαιρομαι για τον ΣΥΚΒΕ και το εχω ακουσει απο καιρο .εχουμε ηδη βαλει την ανακοινωση του διαγωνισμου 
*16ο πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα φωνής εοο (κατηγορίες β και c)*

αλλα δεν εγραψα κατι γιατι δεν ειχα κατι επισημο .θα χαρω στο αντιστοιχο νημα να προσκαλεσεις τα μελη και επισημα .δυστυχως για μενα ειστε μακρια ,αλλα καποια αλλα μελη ισως μπορεσουν 

Ευχομαι να σας μιμηθουν και ΕΛΣΥΤΙ  και   ΦΩΔΠΩ .ο ενας ειναι νεος συλλογος και ειχε στο παρελθον κανει καποιο με τον κ ΣΜΥΡΛΗ .Ο  ΕΛΣΥΤΙ ειχε κανει περυσι στο οποιο ειχα την μεγαλη χαρα να παραβρεθω και ευελπιστω σαν συλλογος με εδρα την Αθηνα να κανει κατι αντιστοιχο για την διαδοση του πιο καλου φτερωτου τραγουδιστη και ειδικα των classico που τυγχανει να εχω ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση (αν και θεωρω και τα intermediate με ελαχιστες ελλειψεις σε continue νοτες ,<< ιδιαιτερα >>  πουλια !!

----------


## yannis37

Δημήτρη εγώ προσωπικά την αδερφή ενος 90+ θα την κρατούσα στην εκτροφή ανεξαρτητα με το αν ειχε καποιον άλλο αδελφό με αρνητική. Ο λόγος ειναι οτι δεν γνωρίζω να ξεχωρίζω μια αρνητική που οφειλεται σε γεννετικό πρόβλημα και ποια όχι. 
Ειμαι αρκετα μακρια από αυτο το επίπεδο φωνητικής κρίσης. Οτι 'τρίξιμο" ακούσω, το πουλί έχει φύγει.

----------


## jk21

Σε ευχαριστω Γιαννη και περιμενω και τα αλλα παιδια που ειναι περισσοτερο γνωστες του ειδους απο εμας τους υπολοιπους .Ελπιζω να μαθουμε τελικα αυτες τις κληρονομικα αρνητικες νοτες ,ωστε τα μελη να ξεχωριζουν καποιο πουλι που ακουνε και προκειται να προμηθευτουν ,αν τις περιεχει ή οχι  .

----------


## PAIANAS

Πρέπει να εξασκηθεί το αυτί Δημήτρη ...δεν είναι τόσο απλό ακόμα κι αν διαβάσεις όλες τις λάθος φωνές ...

----------


## yannis37

Συμφωνώ, μόνο μέσα από την εμπειρία μαθαίνεις αυτά τα πράγματα, και τα πάρα πάρα πολλά ακούσματα.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ η εμπειρια ισως μας ενημερωσει για μια φαλτσα νοτα ,μη καταγεγραμμενη ,τυχαια .αν ομως ειναι μια που θεωρειται κληρονομικη ,νομιζω θα ηταν μεσα στα βασικα που θα επρεπε να ενημερωνουν οι πιο παλιοι των συλλογων ,προς τα νεοτερα μελη οπως εσυ ,ο χρηστος  κλπ ... για μενα αυτο πρεπει να ειναι το πρωτευον εργο τους .σε οσους ειναι εξω απο αυτους πχ εμας δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να τα <<δινουν >> αλλα σε σας πρεπει ! βεβαια,οταν πραγματικα θες την διαδοση ενος ειδους στο ευρυ κοινο ,δεν κανεις μονο οτι εισαι υποχρεωμενος .... 

θα  μου πεις γινεται αυτο σε αλλα ειδη καναρινιων και δεν γινεται στα τιμπραντο; αλλου ναι ,αλλου οχι ,αλλα εγω θα προσπαθω με την γκρινια μου να γινεται παντου ! καλα ειναι τα δαχτυλιδια ,αλλα νομιζω οι συλλογοι μπορουν πολλα περισσοτερα !

----------


## PAIANAS

Eπειδή δεν ανήκω σε σύλλογο που ασχολείται με τα timbrados , αληθεύει ότι όταν γράφεσαι υπάρχει μια ''δοκιμαστική'' περίοδος η οποία μπορεί να φθάσει τα δύο χρόνια μέχρι να γίνεις πλήρες μέλος ? ..και αν ναι σε τι αποσκοπεί αυτό ...γιατί π.χ. αν δεν κατεβάσεις πουλιά σε διαγωνισμούς , σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνεις για το σύλλογο η δεν είσαι εκτροφέας προδιαγραφών timbrados ?...τη γνώμη σας .

----------


## kostas24

ως γνωστόν οι αρνητικές νότες είναι 3.RASCADAS,NASALIDAD και  ESTRIDENCIAS.με όσο πιο απλά λόγια γίνετε θα προσπαθήσω να τις αναλύσω. λοιπόν:RASCADAS=γρατζουνιές
αυτή η αρνητική εμφανίζετε κυρίως στα classic timbrado και έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που λέει την νότα timbres.δηλαδή αντί να λέει καθαρά ρε ρε ρε ή ρο ρο ρο ακούγετε σχρε σχρε σχρε ή σχρο σχρο σχρο. στην ουσία σαν γρατζουνιές.
NASALIDAD= ρινικός ήχος
στην αρνητική αυτή είναι σαν να τραγουδάει το πουλί με βουλωμένη μύτη.εμφανίζετε κυρίως στις νότες  floreos,floreos lentos.
ESTRIDENCIAS=απότομη αύξηση της φωνής.
εδώ πάλη ενώ το πουλί τραγουδάει ξαφνικά έχουμε μια ένταση του ήχου σαν τσιρίδα και φάλτσα φωνή.
από τις 3 αρνητικές μόνο η NASALIDAD είναι κληρονομική και δεν είναι επίκτητη. οι άλλες 2 είναι επίκτητες με πιο επικίνδυνη και άμεσα μεταδιδόμενη την ESTRIDENCIAS. σε κάθε περίπτωση, όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί με τα timbrado σε επίπεδο διαγωνισμών θα πρέπει να απομακρύνει τα πουλιά με αρνητικές. δεν χωράνε πειραματισμοί.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ αν μπορουν συντομα να σου απαντησουν τα παιδια που ειναι σε συλλογους εδω ,οκ αλλιως θα πρεπει να το χωρισουμε σε αλλο θεμα

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ θα κοιταξω και εγω αλλα αν υπαρχουν στο youtube ηχητικα παραδειγματα ,θα ηταν παρα πολυ χρησιμο ! ευχαριστουμε !

----------


## kostas24

> Δημήτρη εγώ προσωπικά την αδερφή ενος 90+ θα την κρατούσα στην εκτροφή ανεξαρτητα με το αν ειχε καποιον άλλο αδελφό με αρνητική. Ο λόγος ειναι οτι δεν γνωρίζω να ξεχωρίζω μια αρνητική που οφειλεται σε γεννετικό πρόβλημα και ποια όχι. 
> Ειμαι αρκετα μακρια από αυτο το επίπεδο φωνητικής κρίσης. Οτι 'τρίξιμο" ακούσω, το πουλί έχει φύγει.


φίλε Γιάννη εγώ προσωπικά όταν έχω ένα πολύ καλό πουλί δεν με απασχολεί τόσο πολύ το ίδιο,αλλά οι αδερφές του.δηλαδή θα κρατήσω σίγουρα 2 αδερφές και το πουλί αυτό μπορεί και να το δώσω ακόμα και αν είναι και champion. μόνο εάν το θέλω για δάσκαλο δεν θα το έδινα με τίποτα.

----------


## kostas24

> Eπειδή δεν ανήκω σε σύλλογο που ασχολείται με τα timbrados , αληθεύει ότι όταν γράφεσαι υπάρχει μια ''δοκιμαστική'' περίοδος η οποία μπορεί να φθάσει τα δύο χρόνια μέχρι να γίνεις πλήρες μέλος ? ..και αν ναι σε τι αποσκοπεί αυτό ...γιατί π.χ. αν δεν κατεβάσεις πουλιά σε διαγωνισμούς , σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνεις για το σύλλογο η δεν είσαι εκτροφέας προδιαγραφών timbrados ?...τη γνώμη σας .


φίλε Νίκο,σε εμάς στον ΣΥ.Κ.Β.Ε δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.όλα τα μέλη είναι ισάξια με τα ίδια δικαιώματα και τις ίδιες υποχρεώσεις από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα.όταν μιλάμε για *σύλλογο* η δημοκρατία επιβάλει ισότητα.ο μόνος περιορισμός που έχουμε βάλει είναι να μην δεχόμαστε νέα μέλη τα οποία φεύγουν από κάποιον σύλλογο και θέλουν να έρθουν στον ΣΥ.Κ.Β.Ε εάν δεν έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια από την ημέρα διαγραφής τους.στην περίπτωση ενός *κλειστού club* τους κανόνες τους διαμορφώνει ο ιδιοκτήτης και μπορεί να κάνει και να λέει ότι θέλει.

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ νομιζω για τις αδελφες ενος καλου αρσενικου και ο Γιαννης την ιδια θεση στην ουσια εχει

----------


## jk21

αφου παρακαλεσω  να μεινουμε σε καθαρα ενημερωτικο επιπεδο στην ερωτηση του Νικου  ,για να μην παραβιασουμε τον κανονα (δηλαδη να μην σχολιασουμε το τι και γιατι συμβαινει και αν ειναι σωστο να συμβαινει )


*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*1.
Β. Απαγορεύονται ρητά κάθε είδους συζήτησεις που αφορούν σχέσεις και ζητήματα συλλόγων - ομοσπονδιών και των μελών τους. Επίσης οι αντιπαραθέσεις που πιθανόν να δημιουργηθούν μέσα στις συζητήσεις του φόρουμ, και οι οποίες έχουν προκύψει απο συζητήσεις σχετικές με συλλόγους-ομοσπονδίες, θα κλειδώνονται ή θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση και τα υπεύθυνα μέλη θα αντιμετωπίζουν τις ανάλογες ποινικές κυρώσεις.

θα ηθελα απλα και γω Κωστα να πω ,ευρυτερα οτι οταν ενα club (δεν μιλω απαραιτητα για συλλογους και ειδικα πτηνων ) θελει να ειναι << κλειστο >> ...  ετσι πραγματι πρεπει να γινεται !

----------


## kostas24

απλά έκανα την αναφορά για να τονίσω την χρησιμότητα των θηλυκών, που στην εκτροφή των καναρινιών φωνής έχουν ισάξια θέση με τα αρσενικά.το λέω αυτό γιατί όλοι όσοι θέλουν να αρχίσουν με τα timbrado πάντα ψάχνουν να βρουν ένα καλό αρσενικό.κανένας μα κανένας μέχρι σήμερα δεν με έχει ρωτήσει για καλό θηλυκό!!!!!άσε που παρατηρώ ότι όλοι οι εκτροφείς καναρινιών φωνής παραμελούν τα θηλυκά από το τέλος της αναπαραγωγής και τα ξαναθυμούνται  τέλη Ιανουαρίου και έχουν και απαιτήσεις από αυτά......

----------


## kostas24

> αφου παρακαλεσω  να μεινουμε σε καθαρα ενημερωτικο επιπεδο στην ερωτηση του Νικου  ,για να μην παραβιασουμε τον κανονα (δηλαδη να μην σχολιασουμε το τι και γιατι συμβαινει και αν ειναι σωστο να συμβαινει )
> 
> 
> *Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*
> 
> 1.
> Β. Απαγορεύονται ρητά κάθε είδους συζήτησεις που αφορούν σχέσεις και ζητήματα συλλόγων - ομοσπονδιών και των μελών τους. Επίσης οι αντιπαραθέσεις που πιθανόν να δημιουργηθούν μέσα στις συζητήσεις του φόρουμ, και οι οποίες έχουν προκύψει απο συζητήσεις σχετικές με συλλόγους-ομοσπονδίες, θα κλειδώνονται ή θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση και τα υπεύθυνα μέλη θα αντιμετωπίζουν τις ανάλογες ποινικές κυρώσεις.
> 
> θα ηθελα απλα και γω Κωστα να πω ,ευρυτερα οτι οταν ενα club (δεν μιλω απαραιτητα για συλλογους και ειδικα πτηνων ) θελει να ειναι << κλειστο >> ...  ετσι πραγματι πρεπει να γινεται !


συγνώμη εάν έκανα κάποια παράβαση. όσον αφορά τα περί κλειστού club το είπα χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κάτι.δεν με ενοχλεί και δεν έχω το δικαίωμα  να κρίνω το πως λειτουργεί ο καθένας στο "μαγαζί" του.

----------


## jk21

Ηταν ενα απο τα βασικα που τονισε ο κριτης στον περυσινο διαγωνισμο του ελσυτι .οτι δηλαδη οι αδερφες ενος πρωταθλητη ,εχουν μεγαλυτερη αξια στη συνεχεια της εκτροφης ακομη και απο εκεινον !

δεν ειναι  μονο αυτος ο λογος , που καθε ενας που ξεκινα μια εκτροφη τιμπραντο πρεπει να αναζητα καλα θηλυκα και σιγουρα << τιμπραντο >>  .ειναι γνωστο οτι τα τιμπραντο ,εκτος του κοκκινου παραγοντα ,εμφανισιακα δυσκολα ξεχωριζουν απο ενα κοινο καναρινακι .Αν δεν προκειται για αρσενικο που ισως εχουμε την εμπειρια να ακουσουμε οτι ειναι σιγουρα τιμπραντο ,απο τις νοτες που λεει ,αλλα για επιλογη θηλυκου ,το εργο μας ειναι δυσκολο ,αν αναζητησουμε ενα τετοιο πουλι απο πετ σοπ ή εκτροφεα που δεν ειναι επισημο μελος σε σχετικο συλλογο .μπορει να πεσουμε θυμα απατης .αν μαλιστα δεν αναζητησουμε pedigree και απο κανονικο εκτροφεα (γενεαλογικο δεντρο ) ,μπορει ακομα και εκει να υπαρξει προβλημα .καλως ή κακως δεν ειναι σπανιο το φαινομενο ,να ανακαλυπτουν μη καθαρα πουλια και να τα ξεφορτωνονται σε απειρους

----------


## jk21

εσυ Κωστα δεν ειπες τιποτα απολυτως εκτος κανονων ! εγω εκανα ενα λιφτιγκ στα δικα μου για να ειμαι εντος !!! απλα η κουβεντα μπορει να ανοιξει (και πραγματι εχει ενδιαφερον ) αλλα υπαρχουν καποιοι θεσμοθετημενοι κανονες που εχουμε απο καιρο αποφασισει , για να αποφυγουμε διαμαχες και οχι απλες γνωμες και συζητησεις που συχνα εχουμε στο παρελθον παρατηρησει οτι εχουν συμβει διαδικτυακα .

----------


## kostas24

φίλε Δημήτρη όλα είναι σχετικά.θα αναφέρω 2 παραδείγματα χωρίς να αναφερθώ σε ονόματα για ευνόητους λόγους,εάν θέλεις σου στέλνω σε πμ τα ονόματα και με τη θέση του διαχειριστή που κατέχεις το τσεκάρεις και με επιβεβαιώνεις.λοιπόν στην πρώτη περίπτωση πουλί αγορασμένο από pet shop συμμετάσχει σε διαγωνισμό του ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ και βαθμολογείτε με 89 ή 90 βαθμούς,δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.2 περίπτωση πουλιά αγορασμένα από γνωστό Ισπανό εκτροφέα βαθμολογούνται στο περσινό πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΟ και ο κριτής λέει No timbrado.όλοι πάθαμε πλάκα........

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ πιστευω οτι αυτο του πετ σοπ θα ειχε σιγουρα pedigree απο ελληνα ή ξενο εκτροφεα του ειδους και δεν θα ηταν χυμα .δεν αντιλεγω !

οπως επισης το αλλο παραδειγμα ειναι τρανταχτη αποδειξη του λεγομενου << ξεφορτωματος >> που προφανως δεν γνωριζει συνορα !

----------


## yannis37

O Κώστας ανάλυσε οσο πιο απλά γίνεται τις αρνητικές, και ειναι και το μονο που μπορει να ειπωθει γραπτως.Ολα τα άλλα ειναι "αυτι".
Σχετικά με τις Θηλυκές που τοσο σνομπάρουμε, ειναι οι κολώνες μιας εκτροφής και οσο ασχολουντε καταλαβαινουν......και εχουν βιώσει τα : δεν ταιζει - δεν καθεται στα αυγά - δεν φτιάχνει φωλιά κλπ κλπ.

----------


## panos70

> *kostas24*                .λοιπόν στην πρώτη περίπτωση πουλί αγορασμένο από pet shop συμμετάσχει  σε διαγωνισμό του ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ και βαθμολογείτε με 89 ή 90 βαθμούς,δεν  θυμάμαι ακριβώς.2 περίπτωση πουλιά αγορασμένα από γνωστό Ισπανό εκτροφέα  βαθμολογούνται στο περσινό πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΟ και ο κριτής λέει No  timbrado.όλοι πάθαμε πλάκα........


  Πολυ ενδιαφερον, κι ο ********* Κωστα φερνει καθαρα πουλια απο οτι εχω μαθει στο μαγαζι του

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ αθελα σου και ας μην ανεφερες ονομα ,διαφημιζες συγκεκριμενο προσωπο .... οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις επρεπε να το λογοκρινω ....

----------


## PAIANAS

Άμάν ρε Δημήτρη ..άστο να γίνει κουβέντα ...άμα λογοκρίνεις συνέχεια θα ξενερώσουν όλοι και δεν θα συνεχιστεί ...και σιγά τη διαφήμιση .

----------


## jk21

Νικο συγνωμη ειδες τι ανεφερε και λες οτι λογοκρινω ; ειναι αναγκη και εντος κανονων να αναφερεται ατομο με συγκεκριμενη ιδιοτητα οτι εχει <<καθαρα >>πουλια στο μαγαζι του; δεν καταλαβαινω τι αφαιρει απο την ουσια της συζητησης αυτη η λογοκρισια σε κατι που ειναι καθαρα εκτος κανονων ,ασχετα αν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο πανος 1000% δεν το σκεφτηκε;

----------


## PAIANAS

Στην Ελλάδα (και το σχόλιο δεν αφορά κατ'ανάγκη εσένα ) διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα και καταπίνουμε την κάμηλο...στοπ στα off topic ..ας επανέλθουμε στην ουσία (με η χωρίς λογοκρισία )

----------


## jk21

στην Ελλαδα λεμε πολλα αλλα πρεπει να τα δικαιολογουμε ! το greekbirdclub εχει αρχες και κανονες και δεν διυλιζει κωνωπες και αν ακομα αυτο υποκειμενικα για καποιον μπορει να γινεται ,το σιγουρο ειναι οτι  δεν καταπινει καμηλους ,τις οποιες σου ζητω να κατονομασεις !

----------


## lefteris13

Ασχετο με το θεμα,αλλα μιας κ εχουμε ατομα στη συζητηση που κατεβαινουν σε διαγωνισμους, ο ελσυτι ποτε-ημερομηνια διοργανωνει τον φετινο διαγωνισμο;εχει βγει ανακοινωση ή θα γινει μια μερα πριν;

----------


## kostas24

> ΚΩΣΤΑ πιστευω οτι αυτο του πετ σοπ θα ειχε σιγουρα pedigree απο ελληνα ή ξενο εκτροφεα του ειδους και δεν θα ηταν χυμα .δεν αντιλεγω !
> 
> οπως επισης το αλλο παραδειγμα ειναι τρανταχτη αποδειξη του λεγομενου << ξεφορτωματος >> που προφανως δεν γνωριζει συνορα !


έτσι είναι Δημήτρη.στην Ισπανία υπάρχουν χιλιάδες timbrado.δεν είναι δυνατόν να είναι όλα αξιόλογα.υπάρχουν και πολλές "φόλες". γι'αυτό θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε να μην φάμε εμείς καμία.

----------


## lee

[QUOTE=lefteris13;512591]Ασχετο με το θεμα,αλλα μιας κ εχουμε ατομα στη συζητηση που κατεβαινουν σε διαγωνισμους, ο ελσυτι ποτε-ημερομηνια διοργανωνει τον φετινο διαγωνισμο;εχει βγει ανακοινωση ή θα γινει μια μερα πριν;[/QUOTE


οσοι ειναι στο συλλογο και προετοιμαζουν πουλια γνωριζουν  οι υπολοιποι φιλοι του ισπανου τενορου και μια μερα πριν να βγει η ανακοινωση προλαβενουν να ερθουν σε περιπτωση σεμηναριου κτλ
καλη συνεχεια σε  ολους

----------


## jk21

> οι υπολοιποι φιλοι του ισπανου τενορου και μια μερα πριν να βγει η ανακοινωση προλαβενουν να ερθουν σε περιπτωση σεμηναριου κτλ καλη συνεχεια σε  ολους


ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ αυτο το εγραψες και το πιστευεις; θεωρεις οτι μπορει καποιος να προγραμματισει μεσα μια μερα αν μπορει μια κυριακη πρωι (το πιθανοτερο ) ειδικα αν εχει οικογενεια ,οτι μπορει να βρεθει ισως στο αλλο ακρο μιας μεγαλουπολης; 


μακαρι να γινει και ας μπορεσουν τελικα να το επισκεφτουν οσοι μπορεσουν ! εχουν πολλα να μαθουν ,οπως και περυσι οσοι επισκεφτηκανε την εκδηλωση και δωσανε προσοχη σε οσα ακουστηκανε !! και ευχαριστουμε ειλικρινα για αυτο !!!

----------


## lee

> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ αυτο το εγραψες και το πιστευεις; θεωρεις οτι μπορει καποιος να προγραμματισει μεσα μια μερα αν μπορει μια κυριακη πρωι (το πιθανοτερο ) ειδικα αν εχει οικογενεια ,οτι μπορει να βρεθει ισως στο αλλο ακρο μιας μεγαλουπολης; 
> 
> 
> μακαρι να γινει και ας μπορεσουν τελικα να το επισκεφτουν οσοι μπορεσουν ! εχουν πολλα να μαθουν ,οπως και περυσι οσοι επισκεφτηκανε την εκδηλωση και δωσανε προσοχη σε οσα ακουστηκανε !! και ευχαριστουμε ειλικρινα για αυτο !!!


γιατι εσυ πιστευης οτι η ανακοινωση θα βγει μια μερα πριν?
και ασε τα περι προσοχης γιατι εχω σε βιντεο δικο μου ολο το σεμηναριο και το εχω δει καμια δεκαρια φορες 
θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα αυτα 
καλη συνεχεια!με φιλικη διαθεση!

----------


## jk21

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ  εκφρασα την απορια μου στην καθαρη δικια σου τοποθετηση οτι ειναι εφικτο  << και μια μερα πριν να βγει η ανακοινωση προλαβενουν να ερθουν σε περιπτωση σεμηναριου >>  .δεν ειπα πουθενα οτι θα γινει ετσι γιατι δεν μπορω να το ξερω 

οσο για τα περι προσοχης που συμφωνω σε αυτο που υποννοεις οτι δεν προσεχανε ολοι ,ειπα καθαρα αυτο
<< εχουν πολλα να μαθουν ,οπως και περυσι οσοι επισκεφτηκανε την εκδηλωση *και δωσανε προσοχη* σε οσα ακουστηκανε !!>>


δεν ειπα απλα οσοι επισκεφτηκανε την εκθεση ... αυτο ηθελα να τονισω ... οτι αλλοι το εκμεταλλευτηκανε και αλλοι οχι ! 

αυτο το << θα τα πουμε απο κοντα >> πολυ μου αρεσε !!!! με οτι αυτο μπορει να σημαινει για θετικες εξελιξεις σε οτι πιεζω και γκρινιαζω .να ξερεις οτι οταν καθε μερα γινομαι δεκτης απο αρκετους  ,ερωτησεων (χωρις καν να ειμαι μελος του συλλογου ) πανω στο θεμα διαγωνισμος -ημερομηνιες -τελεση σεμιναριου ) σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,περαν αυτων που ειδες να εκφραζονται και δημοσια απο μελη ,ειναι λογικο να μεταφερω και εγω σαν μελος της διαχειρισης (αλλα και λατρης του τιμπραντο και ειδικα του classico ) αυτο το αιτημα και δημοσια !

----------


## maria83

τι κριμα ειναι να εινα στα κλουβια αυτα τα ζωα.... κι εγω εχω παπαγαλακια (που μου τα εδωσαν γιατι δεν μπορουσαν να τα φροντιζουν) ,αλλα ποναει η ψυχη μου που τα εχω φυλακισμενα

----------


## PAIANAS

Μην μπαίνεις σ'αυτό το τρυπάκι Μαρία ...αν το καλοσκεφτείς όλοι φυλακισμένοι η εγκλωβισμένοι είμαστε ..

----------


## yannis37

Timbrado τραγουδά με διπλό ρεπερτόριο... μαγεία

3 Πουλάκια κάθονται.

----------


## orion

> Timbrado τραγουδά με διπλό ρεπερτόριο... μαγεία
> 
> 3 Πουλάκια κάθονται.


χαχαχαχαχαχα  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## panos70

πολυ καλο χα χα χα

----------


## jk21

> αυτό πρέπει να θεωρείτε αυτονόητο.το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα καναρινιών φωνής της ΕΟΟ,για το οποίο μπορώ να μιλήσω έχοντας και οργανωτική θέση,θα είναι ανοιχτό για το κοινό και για την έκθεση αλλά και για το σεμινάριο το οποίο ευελπιστούμε να πραγματοποιήσουμε.όποιος θέλει μπορεί να έρθει να μιλήσει με τους εκτροφείς ,να ακούσει τον κριτή,με δωρεάν είσοδο εννοείτε.


ΚΩΣΤΑ σε αλλη ιστοσελιδα ειδα το αναλυτικο προγραμμα της εκθεσης που για την ημερα του σεμιναριου λεει τα εξης :


15.12 ημέρα Σάββατο σεμινάρια κριτών και απονομές επάθλων (οι ώρες θα γνωστοποιηθούν στους συμμετέχοντες τη μέρα εγκλωβισμού).Μετά τις απονομές θα υπάρχει έκθεση ανοιχτή για το κοινό. Στις 20:00 αποχαιρετιστήριο γεύμα .


καταλαβαινω οτι μαλλον το ανοικτο σεμιναριο παει στις καλενδες ή κανω λαθος;

----------

